# Wacom Pl Serie



## Rodpacker (22. April 2003)

Olla,

hab' ma 'ne hardware frage bezüglich wacom.....(hoffe die gehört hier her!!!!!!)

Also, ich weiß, dass die Intuos2 Reihe sehr gut ist, allerdings hab ic jetzt die PL-Serie entdeckt und sehe da vordergründig erstmal 2 Vorteile.
 1. Man sieht das was man malt direkt dort, wo sich auch der Stift befindet (halt wie wenn man mit nem Bleistift malt)

& 2. bräuchte ich eh 'nen TFT und nen Grafiktablett

Meine Frage ist nun ob z.B. die PL-400 Tabletts funktionell und qualitativ der Intuos Reihe entsprechen oder ob man da Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen muss und ob mir jemand überhaupt Erfahrungen mit dieser Art von Gr.-Tablett übermitteln kann.......

vielen Donke scho'ma

Grüüüüüüz RoD


----------

